# Holy Smoke, or, how to spread my ashes



## Big Don (Jul 30, 2011)

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Our services are available to anyone with fully cremated remains.
[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]*Our Process

*The process of having cremated ash placed in live ammunition begins when you contact us. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]You  tell us what type of hunting or shooting that the decedant practiced  and we can help you decide what will best suit your needs.
$1250 for 250 rounds 
Brief memorial service followed by BBQ and skeet shooting

[/FONT]


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 30, 2011)

I've seen everything now :lol:.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 30, 2011)

Come on, Suke, it will be a blast, or 250...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 30, 2011)

:chuckles:  I wonder if they do a mini-gun 'load-out'? :lol:  That would be a send-off with 'presence' for certain .


----------



## Big Don (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm sure for the right price, they would. But, you'd have to find someone with all the permits and licenses for a minigun...


----------



## Buka (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow. That's something, that is. 

So....if you're a _born again_ do you have them use reloads?


----------



## Nomad (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like fun.


----------

